# timing belt tensioner



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Ok so I got this all done and Im about to drive the car home. I adjusted the tensioner to a 1/2 inch play in the belt- is that correct? I did do a search by the way and that is what I was told- just wondering if some of you other guys stuck yours at 1/2 inch and had any problems- of course I used all nissan parts- and the tensioner was rusted on the stud. I had to use the pulley puller to get it off- the vise grips to take it out(Stud included. I seriously thought I was screwed, but I cleaned everything up and now its all set.


----------

